# Fujitsu monitor plug assignment



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everybody 
My name is Majid , I live in Iraq ,
Due to electric power crisis in my country , I replaced my old , 500 watts monitor with second hand Fujitsu LCD monitor (50) watts , so that I could work on UPS for longer period of time , the problem is the connector is not standard "D" type , it's MDR28 ,28 pin , having a built-in speaker , .
Any body please help me with pin assignment , to convert it to standard "D" type ? 

Thank you 
Majd


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Majid and welcome to TSG.

Can you give us the exact Fujitsu model number of the LCD monitor?


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes , Chuck , with pleasure :
Model :VL-17WDX5 , Part No. CP121856-01

Thanks 
Majid


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It looks like your monitor uses a DVI connector. I can not tell for sure if the monitor is Digital video only (DVI-D) or has integrated analog video input as well (DVI-I). If your PC only has a VGA (15 pin High density D-sub) analog video output and the monitor is DVD-D only, it will not work with the PC. If the monitor has a DVD-I input then a VGA to DVD-I adapter cable is needed.

As far as I can tell, the built-in speakers should have their own jack of some type.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most monitors are DVI-I, so it's a pretty good bet this one is too. Now the bad news.

While DVI-I to VGA is easy, going the other way is not. I'd suggest the easy way out is to upgrade the video card in the machine to one with a DVI output. They can be had pretty cheaply here in the US, I have no idea about in your country.


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

With pleasure ,
Model VL-17WDX5
Serial No. CP121856-01
Date 2001-11

Thanks


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Guys , 
How can I post the image of the connector ?
The speakers input has no extrnal jacks , it's from cable connector .
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Majid,

I saw your post in another forum and I agree your plug is NOT DVI standard: http://www.imagef1.net.nz/files/monitor_plug.JPG It appears from what I could find your model was produced by Fujitsu for the Japanese market. I could not find a manual on the Japanese Fujitsu site however.

Another thought... is the cable captive to the monitor, or detachable? If detachable, what connector is on the monitor itself (same or different)?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like a DFP connector which is a pure digital interface.

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_DFP_Connector_Pinout.html

You would need a video card with a matching DFP output connector or more likely a DVI connector and a suitable DVI to DFP adapter.


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Frank4D , it's captive , but when rear cover opened , it's detachable .


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope. Majid's connector has 28 pins.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Majid said:


> Frank4D , it's captive , but when rear cover opened , it's detachable .


Same connector on the monitor end, or different?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Frank4d said:


> Nope. Majid's connector has 28 pins.


Just took a closer look at the picture and counted pins. Sorry about that.


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you guys 
1. it's EXACTLY 28 pin 
2. Other end of cable attavhed inside monitor is exactly the same of that outside .

Yours 
Majid


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Looks like a DFP connector which is a pure digital interface.
> 
> http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_DFP_Connector_Pinout.html
> 
> You would need a video card with a matching DFP output connector or more likely a DVI connector and a suitable DVI to DFP adapter.


Chuck , 
It's NON of all them , it's 28 pin , 14 on each two sides .


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Majid said:


> Chuck ,
> It's NON of all them , it's 28 pin , 14 on each two sides .


I believe that I acknowledged and apologized for my error in post #14.

I have not found any video interface standard that uses that type of 28 pin connector.


----------



## Majid (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you guys for trying your best


----------



## chinalh (Apr 30, 2007)

this is vl-17wdx8's adapter(connector)


----------



## chinalh (Apr 30, 2007)

If you get define of the lcd's connector,mail me.

ths!

sorry,my english is very poor!
: )


----------



## helipaz (May 1, 2007)

I have the Japanese PC that this fits into, the speakers and the wireless keyboard all operate from this cable thats why it has 28 pins. I am looking at using the Monitor on a different PC and are also looking at a way to fit a DVI cable onto it instead of the 28pin connector.

Have you found out any info yet?


----------



## chinalh (Apr 30, 2007)

someone tell me that the connector can be convert to dvi-d interface .


dvi-d:


----------



## chinalh (Apr 30, 2007)

dvi-d:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

helipaz said:


> I have the Japanese PC that this fits into


Do you have any documentation for the PC that includes a full pinout chart for the monitor connector on the PC? If so can you please post it here.

I have checked with a friend at a company that works with many types of video standards. They are not aware of any computer video industry standard that uses that exact connector. It may be a proprietary configuration used only by Fujitsu.


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello!

As you may have noticed I also have a Fujistu similar to yours working great for me. These monitors are actually LCD TVs + Monitors that have a PC (FMV or something) attached to their backs to save some space (Japanese Market... the new ones cost around $3000). You can think of them as compact HTPCs. Mine has two inputs for Cable (Japanese Standard) + Svideo + AV in and out + USB + LAN + Remote IR Reciever.

Coming to how I got it to work was that it came with an adapter that converts that connector to DVI-D and the adapter also takes in audio to the speakers (though the channels get reversed). These are growing popular here today thanks to the great quality.

I will post the details of the adaptor if anyone is interested (though it cannot be opened) and shall post some pics too.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi ahmedfarazch, and welcome to TSG.

Looking at the older posts, at least a couple of people would probably still want the pinout details. Can you use an ohmmeter or continuity tester to identify how the 28 contacts in the plug map out to pins in the DVI-D and other connectors?


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello!


Sorry to keep you waiting but I shall definitely post the info requested. I have been busy these days and would like you to check back on this weekend!


Thanks for your patience :up:


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello Again!

Ok so I used an ohm meter to check for connectivity but the pins were really small so the results might not be accurate! If anyone knows thay make sense then it'll be great  otherwise I would have to redo it  

DVI-D --> Fujistu (See Pics for Port Assignment)
1 --> 13
2 --> 5,24
3 --> 2,5,12,16,17,25,26
4 --> no connection ???
5 --> 5
6 --> 8,11,12,16,17,25,26
7 --> no connection ???
8 --> 5
9 --> 8,12,16,17,25,26
10 --> 8,16,17,25,26,29
11 --> 10
12 --> 9
13 --> 21
14 --> no connection ???
15 --> 22
16 --> 19
17 --> 20
18 --> no connection
19 --> no connection / ground ???

Hope this helps!


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

I think I forgot that the Fujitsu's connector is symmetric so there shall be no way, for anyone else not having the adapter, of knowing which pin is which! Anyways I thought that I should post the pics of the monitor itself!!!  


Bye!


----------



## jpscomm (Apr 24, 2007)

ahmedfarazch said:


> I think I forgot that the Fujitsu's connector is symmetric so there shall be no way, for anyone else not having the adapter, of knowing which pin is which! Anyways I thought that I should post the pics of the monitor itself!!!
> 
> Bye!


where did you buy the adaptor bro? i have two of them fujitsu monitor here and i can't find any adaptors for it? BR

PS: can you check which pins are assigned to the possitive and negative pins for the power supply and the audio? thanks and BR 
( hope you can tell us where you bought the adaptor bro )


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello!

I "think" that the adaptor is built by ACON (but I couldn`t get info on the manufacturer's site). Depending on where you live you might have to mail them! As for me I got it from a guy who has a "lot" of these monitors as he has got a full load of them with adapters (the monitors come in their packaging  ) He has a computer accessories shop and I shall definitely ask him about the adapters as soon as I head there.

And as far as the power + audio connections, I will check as soon as I get the chance.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jpscomm (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks bro and hope to hear from you again could you ask him how much would it cost? the adaptor i mean? thanks and BR


----------



## nmodlin (Aug 14, 2007)

I also have this monitor and i need an adapter badly it is an awesome monitor and i want to use it


----------

